# Dangerous silver pickup truck driver on Kings Mountain Road



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

from Alto Velo:
-----
Watch out for a driver in a silver pickup truck (possibly a Toyota) with the California license plate of 8H42969.

I just wanted to warn people about a dangerous driver I came across today. I was descending Kings Mountain Road, and on the straight stretch right after Huddart Park, I first became aware that there was a vehicle behind me when it started honking its horn. I was at full speed approaching a right hand turn at this point. As I made the right hand turn, I heard the chirping of the vehicle's wheels as the driver took the turn at high speed and was coming around me in the turn. As the vehicle was passing me, he pulled back quickly into the lane, seemingly attempting to force me off the road. I had to hit my brakes hard to avoid being pushed off the road in the ditch to the right of the road, and the vehicle came within inches of hitting me. A cyclist behind me was able to get the driver's license plate. I filed a report with the Sherriff, but he told me he couldn't do anything if I didn't see the driver's face. He told me he'd write a report about it anyway, even though he didn't think anything would/could come of it. Be careful out there. 

---Brad Goodson



Hey, that is the same guy who nearly clipped me on Kings (only threshold braking saved me) by the archery range and also hooked a new Mercedes just above Huddard Park (note that I kept up with the truck and memorized the same license that was being driven at the limits of skill of the incompetent, inconsiderate, dare-I-say-vicious driver). Apparently the driver does not know the length of his vehicle because in both cases he took the lane before his vehicle was in front. This may be OK at the velodrome, but is not legal on roads. I was mere flesh and blood, but the Mercedes was one of those beautiful swoopy new sedans that sell in the 6-figures and would be expensive to replace. All passing was, of course, on double-yellow stripes with minimal sightlines, putting the final stamp on incompetence.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Note that we have lost a rider recently in Woodside from exactly this type of driving. Tom Maddox was killed on Skyline above La Honda by a driver who failed to completely pass before pulling into the lane – exactly the behavior of the driver in the full sized <st1><st1>Toyota</st1></st1>. <o></o>
<o> </o>
This sociopath definitely needs to be taken off the roads.<o></o>
<o> </o>
- Peter Tapscott


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

digital rendition of the truck in question...


----------



## kiwidude (Oct 7, 2007)

So I guess if you wear a mask and drive like a nut you can get away with anything!
GMAB lazy ass Sheriff, you got the license plate and you have a witness. If the car was not listed as stolen then it is obviously the owner. I guess the Sheriff won't do anything until someone is killed.


-----
Watch out for a driver in a silver pickup truck (possibly a Toyota) with the California license plate of 8H42969.

I just wanted to warn people about a dangerous driver I came across today. I was descending Kings Mountain Road, and on the straight stretch right after Huddart Park, I first became aware that there was a vehicle behind me when it started honking its horn. I was at full speed approaching a right hand turn at this point. As I made the right hand turn, I heard the chirping of the vehicle's wheels as the driver took the turn at high speed and was coming around me in the turn. As the vehicle was passing me, he pulled back quickly into the lane, seemingly attempting to force me off the road. I had to hit my brakes hard to avoid being pushed off the road in the ditch to the right of the road, and the vehicle came within inches of hitting me. A cyclist behind me was able to get the driver's license plate. I filed a report with the Sherriff, but he told me he couldn't do anything if I didn't see the driver's face. He told me he'd write a report about it anyway, even though he didn't think anything would/could come of it. Be careful out there. 

---Brad Goodson



Hey, that is the same guy who nearly clipped me on Kings (only threshold braking saved me) by the archery range and also hooked a new Mercedes just above Huddard Park (note that I kept up with the truck and memorized the same license that was being driven at the limits of skill of the incompetent, inconsiderate, dare-I-say-vicious driver). Apparently the driver does not know the length of his vehicle because in both cases he took the lane before his vehicle was in front. This may be OK at the velodrome, but is not legal on roads. I was mere flesh and blood, but the Mercedes was one of those beautiful swoopy new sedans that sell in the 6-figures and would be expensive to replace. All passing was, of course, on double-yellow stripes with minimal sightlines, putting the final stamp on incompetence.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Note that we have lost a rider recently in Woodside from exactly this type of driving. Tom Maddox was killed on Skyline above La Honda by a driver who failed to completely pass before pulling into the lane – exactly the behavior of the driver in the full sized <st1><st1>Toyota</st1></st1>. <o></o>
<o> </o>
This sociopath definitely needs to be taken off the roads.<o></o>
<o> </o>
- Peter Tapscott[/QUOTE]


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

I think I saw this truck while climbing Kings Mountain on Oct. 28th. I was just at the start of the climb and there was a vehicle behind a descending cyclist yelling and honking his horn before he passed him while I was in the other lane. I tried to turn for his plates but he was going too fast the other way. You think that someone who drove that route regulalry would have learned to live with the cyclists by now.


----------

